# Boating rules for Summit Lake, Akron



## cherryberry (May 19, 2014)

Can anyone please tell me what are the rules (or where can I find them) regarding motors used on boats in Summit Lake? 
Thank you, Cherry


----------



## MikeD7 (Feb 14, 2014)

Well the first rule is to pack a gun. If you have a nice boat I wouldn't put it in there. An aluminum boat would be ok buy anything fiberglass is just asking for a hole. I have never seen a boat in that lake in 17 years. Are you going fishing for gators? Lol for those of you who don't know what I mean, just google summit lake gator


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Summit is a good bass fishery and really is a hidden treasure. I used to fish by boat all winter long back when the salt plant filled it with hot water. We killed the bass all winter when everybody else was frozen in. 

Today unless you park your vehicle somewhere else I would not attempt to launch in that park it. The park there is a zoo and you take a chance with your vehicle..maybe your life? I drive by it allot and think of all the bass swimming in it nobody fishes for. It's sad.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

The only special regulations I know of is that it is a no wake lake. The odnr does go by there quit often on the bike trails. If you decide to Launch there be sure to park in the lot. I have seen them ticket trucks that were parked in the grass before. There is a lot of junk and trash just below the surface of the water so be careful. The North end still has the pilings from the old board walk days and they can be difficult to see sometimes. I used to fish there a lot and lately it just hasn't been very productive. Lastly like said before it can get rough at times so be careful.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

just be sure to get outta there before sunset. and NEVER go alone. was there about 15yrs ago and got swarmed on as we were loading the boat. drove into downtown and finished putting our stuff away. i don't know what it's like nowadays. just saying what it was like then.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

You got swarmed? guys wanting to beat you up and take your fishing tackle, really? It's that scary just to go fishing! I didn't know akron was so out of hand, guess I've had a sheltered life.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Man don't listen to these dudes launch and fish it.. Untapped fishery for bass.. Maybe give the scared guys telling you not to go need a a tissue for their issue


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

goodday said:


> Man don't listen to these dudes launch and fish it.. Untapped fishery for bass.. Maybe give the scared guys telling you not to go need a a tissue for their issue


Ok lol maybe you are a tough guy but most will stay clear since we have good fishing in other lakes nearby. Let's just say I quit going there after several trucks were broken into and a few guys reported the swarm the other guy said here.


----------



## angler330 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a 19ft glass boat and pull it with a 09 F150. I fish summit a few times every year. (not last year due to the construction) I never had a problem. It a really good bass lake, with very little pressure. People just repeat what the hear and scared of black areas. 
The funny thing is the only problem I had fishing was a portage. Someone broke my window and stoled my iphone that I had forgot on my seat.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fished it twice. Was very much uncomfortable the first time but no problems, caught a few nice sunfish with a dropshot. I was on the eastern side. The second time on on the bridge going over the lake. No problems there too. I would say that as long as you stay in open areas and disappear by sundown youre good.


----------



## cherryberry (May 19, 2014)

for the repiles. 
I have seen quite a few people fish here now and even a few through the ice this winter! The reason I was asking is that we live on the very safe and quiet west side of the lake and lately there has been a cabin cruiser and two larger fishing boats with bigger engines flying around the lake and leaving wakes. I would like to know to whom I can report this activity and make sure that the rules are posted and hopefully enforced. We also need "don't feed the ducks and geese" signs, but that is another matter


----------

